# microfono supresor de ruido para casco  de paramotor



## maller (Nov 24, 2005)

Hola necesito hacer un microfono con supresor de ruido para instalar en un casco de paramotor,yá que con el ruido del motor no me oyen por la emisora de radio. Se que con dos microfonos y un pequeño circuito se consigue anular el ruido del motor y poder hablar por la emisora de radio.
os ruego que me ayudeis. GRACIAS


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

Hola, para esa aplicacion de utilizan como tu dices 2 microfonos en contrafase cuya etapa preamplificadora se conecta a un amplificador operacional en modo diferencial, de tal forma que el ruido captado por ambos microfonos se anula.

Aunque no tengo el circuito especifico, puedes seguir esas indicaciones para que lo construyas.

Saludos.


----------



## psyboy (Feb 19, 2006)

a mi me interesa...
que en suspenso el post? si podrian reactivarlo a mi me inretesaria


----------

